# GE will build locomotives in Fort Worth, TX



## Striker (May 12, 2011)

Good news all around, for rail enthusiasts, Texas and job seekers.

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/05/12/3070621/ge-to-build-locomotives-in-north.html



> GE Transportation, a leading maker of rail and transportation products, is buying a 500,000-square-foot facility in far north Fort Worth that it will expand and use to build locomotives starting in 2012.
> The project initially will create more than 500 high-tech manufacturing jobs and the possibility of 275 more in coming years, the Fort Worth Chamber of Commerce said today.
> 
> The company is expected to invest $96 million expanding the building at 12850 Three Wide Drive, located west of the Texas Motor Speedway, into a 900,000-square-foot, state-of-the-art locomotive manufacturing facility. It is being supported by $4.2 million from the Texas Enterprise Fund.


----------



## stntylr (May 12, 2011)

I checked out the location on Google. It's near Alliance Airport and it looks like the Heartland Flyer goes right past it.


----------

